# Sand Blasting a Plow



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Who here has had their plow sandblasted? Around how much can I expect to pay if I have it done this spring?


----------



## justric (Sep 21, 2006)

were are you located


----------



## Landmark1 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Price*

I just paid $225.00 for an 8' boss straight blade, thats everything blasted tower, blade, a-frame ect. The price was $75.00/hr. The blaster told me that the boss takes longer than most plow because the paint is harder.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I live in Mass. Only $225 for the whole thing? thats not bad at all, i was expecting more. I think im sellinmg my plow next summer and uprgrading anyway but thats nice to know.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

$250 to blast a Western mold board and powder coat.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

I paid 450 to blast a 8' highway spreader, 10' Monroe spreader and V boss mould boards. Well worth it, they came out to our shop to do it as well.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

After hearing that I regret all the hours I spent with a needle scaler stripping down my plows


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Its hit or miss around here I had a 30ftx8ft wide gooseneck flat bed done and he did that hole trailer for $550 i was pumped so I called him back about doing my plow, 8ft fisher if I took all the hyd and lights off and he quoted me $350 seems like thats kinda high compared to what the trailer cost. Last time I checked the trailer had about 6x the area


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Man....We NEED more people doing it up here in Maine. The only place around here is a Powder coating shop. Then they wouldn't paint it with POR 15 even if I supplied it. Then he calls me and says $300 to Blast $400 to Powder coat with a Poly spray......And of coarse I have to wait 3-4 weeks to get it done. 

Crash, where is that palce you went to? You got a name an number. Sounds of it you already got yours back and I am still dicking around with vendors. I am seriously thinking about sending mine down on pallets and letting them do it. It would probably be the same price even with fright. Let me know please. Thanks


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

A friend of ours had hit 8 or 8 1/2 foot done for $75 bucks. We are thinking about getting our 10 ton trailer done for around 400 bucks i want to say. Blasting, and primer. You take it to him.


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

Scott A in Mukoka did mine and it was 100 bucks for a 9' western complete with my homemade bumper. He used to do bridges, etc for the gov't but is now freelancing. 705-205-0152tymusic


----------



## Tom McDunnah (Nov 12, 2008)

I just had mine done,sandblasted and painted 2 colors,It looks brand new again.Took it all apart,greased all pins etc.

$350.00 and they put the logo back on it


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

In my area most guys get together bring all their equipment to one yard then hire a guy to come in for the day and blast everything.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Tom McDunnah;633018 said:


> I just had mine done,sandblasted and painted 2 colors,It looks brand new again.Took it all apart,greased all pins etc.
> 
> $350.00 and they put the logo back on it


TOM..........Where at????


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Ryan, sorry i didnt get back to you, sounds like Tom has a connection closer to you.

Did get the blade back, reassembled and back to the customer, came out pretty good considering the amount of surface rust we had to deal with.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Crash935;633999 said:


> Ryan, sorry i didn't get back to you, sounds like Tom has a connection closer to you.
> 
> Did get the blade back, reassembled and back to the customer, came out pretty good considering the amount of surface rust we had to deal with.


Ha Ha Ha.. you been out playing bumper cars again Crash?....Do you do Regional down to the Jersey Port and back or more local? I don't envy you at all. I used to beg for loads east of PA. I hated the traffic. Although I miss playing renegade on th GW and Cross Bronx.

Tom, Thanks anyway but I dropped my plow off to Performance Product Painting, Inc. Tonight. $700 and a good week and half and I will have her back. payup

I had to break it down *completely*, normally not a problem, but it's a 96' MM1.  I brought the handy dandy Snap On cordless impact and da Map gas mini torch. :yow!:

I'll post some pics when she is all done, it's getting a MM1 / MM2 conversion as well. 

Before....................


----------



## Randy's plowing (Nov 12, 2008)

I had a boss straight blade blasted last year and the guy charged me $200


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

RepoMan207;634107 said:


> Ha Ha Ha.. you been out playing bumper cars again Crash?....Do you do Regional down to the Jersey Port and back or more local? I don't envy you at all. I used to beg for loads east of PA. I hated the traffic. Although I miss playing renegade on th GW and Cross Bronx....


You know how it is, just threaten to bump into them and they will move. Ill send you a PM, dont want to get way off topic here.


----------



## Tom McDunnah (Nov 12, 2008)

RepoMan207;633155 said:


> TOM..........Where at????


Mikes Autobody Medway Maine

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44876&stc=1&d=1226644965

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44878&stc=1&d=1226645023


----------



## Tom McDunnah (Nov 12, 2008)

WOW Ryan $700 bucks and you took it apart? Sounds kinda steep to me.Your plow looks in alot better shape paint wise then mine did.


----------



## TubedYota (Nov 13, 2008)

I just did a Western for a friend.......sand blast, metal etching primer, and he gave me 2 quarts of Rust-Oleum one black and one safety red.......Took me a few days to get all that powder coat off (that stuff is hard) otherwise it was easy. I got $300 to do that


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, thats what I kept saying when I was dealing with the guy. I would have driven to Medway too. It's right off the highway.

There blasting it to white a metal blast costing around $300.00 and coating with a zinc powder as a base coat and top coating with a polyester to match the yellow and the black, then clear coating it for around $400.00.


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is where i'm glad I chose the SnowSport...There is no paint....As the plow is all Alum. Once again as a bizman it seems that this plow has paid for it's self again. The push frame, plate ends just have recycled oil brused on them at the seasons end and put new hrd ware on it. In so many other ways the plows some (most) of you are running are superior. This gladly is one of the very few times this statement is however not applicable. (I figure the plow ran s/h right to the shop door w/ 12 mons. 0% int. and 0 Payments) ran it for last season and had it paid in 1/3 - 1/2 the season. It was listed $1800... Went direct and pit'd JCW against another outfit and got it for $1299.99. At what someothers have listed as there fees just for sandblasting and repainting, I figure the price was outstanding. Does it mean more dork'n around with manual controls and lift'n sure. The plow was really outstanding last season with 110"+ of snow fall!


C.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Are you kidding me? I just looked them up, If that is the largest size they have.....Forget it. Way to small for what I need it to do. It's good for tom the homeowner.....but thats about it.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

I have mine done at Abrasive Blasting & Coating in Worcester MA. Prices vary on condition and powerdercoating remaining on the blade. Call Travis at 508-752-2937 or 508-450-5210, , he likes Cash!

www.abrasiveblastings.com


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

18lmslcsr;638952 said:


> Here is where i'm glad I chose the SnowSport...There is no paint....As the plow is all Alum. Once again as a bizman it seems that this plow has paid for it's self again. The push frame, plate ends just have recycled oil brused on them at the seasons end and put new hrd ware on it. In so many other ways the plows some (most) of you are running are superior. This gladly is one of the very few times this statement is however not applicable. (I figure the plow ran s/h right to the shop door w/ 12 mons. 0% int. and 0 Payments) ran it for last season and had it paid in 1/3 - 1/2 the season. It was listed $1800... Went direct and pit'd JCW against another outfit and got it for $1299.99. At what someothers have listed as there fees just for sandblasting and repainting, I figure the price was outstanding. Does it mean more dork'n around with manual controls and lift'n sure. The plow was really outstanding last season with 110"+ of snow fall!
> 
> C.


AHH yeah some of us plow more than our drive ways.......


----------

